# Allis Chalmers 608 LTD



## JimB3893

I recently aquired an Allis Chalmers 608 LTD. I understand it was build by Simplicity. It is in pretty good shape, but needs a new grill. I need to find one. 
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster

First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum!!

Second its always hard to locate parts for older machines like yours. I don't know if you have checked on the internet and googled your model. When I do it gives lots of sources for more info. Of course you can also check on ebay etc. Good Luck and let us know if you are successful.

Andy


----------



## JimB3893

Thanks Andy. I am indeed searching on the web. That's how I found this forum. I'm sure that , somewhere out there is a grill just waiting for a good home.


----------



## Live Oak

Have you tried doing a Google search for tractor parts salvage? There are more than a few tractor salvage parts yards out there you can call around to and get some leads on who may stock the used parts you are after. That is how I got parts for my Kubota L245.


----------



## JimB3893

Good idea. I'll give it a try. My first priority is to strip the engine and probably do rings, maybe valve guides or more depending on what I find. If I can't find a grill on line, I'll begin looking around in the spring.

Thanks


----------

